# Pru's haircut



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

Before haircut.....










After haircut  











She was brilliant, not a peep out of her according to the groomer. She very much enjoyed her 'spa day' !!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! omg! she is so amazingly adorable!!! look at those eyes!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bless her she looks adorable (before and after!!). I always think it's lovely to be able to see their eyes again after a trim!! x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

She looks absolutely adorable with her new haircut - they did a fantastic job  Did you ask for a 'puppy cut'? Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pru you look so cute .. I am pleased she had a lovely time on her spa day  

Cockapoo spa day .. they are such lucky pups xxx


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Awww she is an angel! Such lovely eyes with a lot of expression in them  Loving her new hair cut xx


----------



## Lulu-belle (Aug 26, 2011)

Pru is gorgeous


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

She is truly amazing xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just looked again, she really is just so adorable!!!! eeee I want a cuddle!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

What a cutie!! xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Ahhh she really is so cute! X


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Lovely! She is beautiful, how old is she? xxx


----------



## MFT (Jul 19, 2011)

Aw, thanks guys!! Pru is 15 weeks old tomorrow. The groomer did an amazing job, although I do love her when she is a little bit longer and wavy. We just asked for a wash and trim really, didn't give any specifics. At least she can see again now


----------

